# get a life



## fikiri

Estoy buscando una frase en español que sea parecida a "get a life" en inglés.    ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## danielfranco

Muy coloquialmente, yo diría:
"¡Ay, no mames!"
Pero solo porque soy un grosero. Ojalá que alguien tenga una frase menos insultante.
Dan (pelado) F


----------



## edwingill

¡vive la vida!


----------



## Pilar Polledo

edwingill said:
			
		

> ¡vive la vida!


 
Pero vive la vida no sería: Live your life!! ??

'Get a life' no va en el sentido de: madura, crece ...!! (Grow up!) ??


----------



## Monnik

Oye, defeño, no seas grosero!!

Etoy de acuerdo con Pilar... _Vive la vida_ no cuadra del todo...

_Madura_ y_ Crece_ creo que tampoco dan el tono que busca fikiri, aunque se acercan... 

A mí me suena a algo así como _Ocúpate de lo tuyo! _o bien... _A ver si ya te ocupas en algo!..._  Podría depender del contexto.

Tan sólo un par de sugerencias...

Saluditos...


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Que yo sepa, *"Get a life"* se utiliza para las personas que no tienen nada mejor que hacer que molestar o entrometerce en los asuntos de los demás, y siginifica en buen cristiano *"consiguete una vida"*, osea *"no molestes y buscate algo que hacer"*, ahora dale la traducción que más se adecúe al lugar a donde va la traducción


----------



## danielfranco

_Properly chastised, the uncouth brute retreats to his danky cave... _

Eso de "get a life" se lo dicen a los metiches que tienen opiniones muy bobas o fuera de moda, como diciéndoles que se "pongan abusados, al tiro, listos" antes de opinar.
Creo.
Dan (negrito sandía) F


----------



## fikiri

Gracias a todos. Defiendo a Daniel. Creo que su sugerencia, aunque grosera (y no soy enemigo de expresiones groseras), por ser tan coloquial, puede ser que lleve más el sentido del original.


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you fikiri!
Miss Monnik is a pen pal of mine, so it's okay if she wants to castigate me verbally. I'm glad to have been of service!
Dan F


----------



## Eva Martínez

Yo diría... "¡_Haz algo de provecho!" _o _"¡Haz algo por la vida!" _


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Hey fikiri, si *"Ay, no mames"* se adecúa, pues entonces utilizala, pero esa expersión aca tiene connotación sexual, media malcriadona, por eso en un post anterior te sugerí que le des la traducción que mejor se adecúe a una determinada región.
Si recibes una cachetada, que haces?? te sobas
Suerte


----------



## Eva Martínez

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Hey fikiri, si *"Ay, no mames"* se adecúa, pues entonces utilizala, pero esa expersión aca tiene connotación sexual, media malcriadona, por eso en un post anterior te sugerí que le des la traducción que mejor se adecúe a una determinada región.
> Si recibes una cachetada, que haces?? te sobas
> Suerte


 
Es que, al menos en España, no tenemos tal expresión  . La última palabra se usa sólo en un contexto muy reducido, es una palabrota vamos. Depende de lo que estés escribiendo, empléala o no, pero te aseguro que eso por aquí no se dice. Si tu traducción va dirigida al publico hispanoamericano, entonces estaría bien me imagino.


----------



## Alunarada

"haz algo con tu vida"
"haz algo"


----------



## Eugin

Hola fikiri!!! Welcome to the forums!!!

Here I copy you a link to a previous post where we have already discussed this topic!

Maybe you can benefit from what was said here!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Chencho43

Eva Martínez said:


> Es que, al menos en España, no tenemos tal expresión  . La última palabra se usa sólo en un contexto muy reducido, es una palabrota vamos. Depende de lo que estés escribiendo, empléala o no, pero te aseguro que eso por aquí no se dice. Si tu traducción va dirigida al publico hispanoamericano, entonces estaría bien me imagino.



Hace unos años ponían una serie en Canal + que se llamaba así, get a life, y l atraducían como "búscate la vida"


----------



## Seeking

Acá no sabemos el contexto, pero yo diría en mi contexto (en que una chica enojada por lo que un chico le hizo le está contando que nunca más quiere saber algo con él) lo traduciría como "Hacé tu vida" (y no me molestes más, o no te metas conmigo...). 

¿Qué les parece?

Distinto es el contexto en que alguien no hace nada bueno de su vida y lo que se le aconsejaría es "hacé algo de tu vida" 

Saludos!


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Get a life! = Mind your own business! = No te metas en lo que no te importa!


----------



## FabiArgentina

Get a life, according to Macmillan English Dictionary, is spoken expression that is used for telling someone that they are boring, so perhaps you could translate it as:
*¡No molestes!* o como diríamos en Argentina: ¡Me tenés podrida/a!
Could that go better?


----------



## Corintio44

Concuerdo con el comentario de Alunarada (post #4), pero quiero agregar algo:

¡Haz algo de provecho con tu vida!
¡Pónte a hacer algo de provecho (con tu vida)!


----------



## eli-chi

Corintio44 said:


> Concuerdo con el comentario de Alunarada en el post #13: "Haz algo (con tu vida)", pero quiero agregar algo:
> 
> ¡Haz algo de provecho con tu vida!
> ¡Pónte a hacer algo de provecho (con tu vida)!


----------



## Corintio44

Gracias Eli-chi.  Quería decir "el post #13."


----------



## alex_vkcr

Mira, si es para Madrid por ejemplo, hay unas cuantas frses muy curiosas tales como:
-Cémprate un amigo
-¿Tengo monos en la cara? (No significa exactamente lo mismo pero si alguien te molesta mirando fijamente puedes decirselo)
-Cómprate un bosque y piérdete 
-Que te peten/follen
-Vete a tomar por culo
-Vete a chuparla
-Que te folle un pez( se puede añadir pez espada )(algo pasada de moda pero aceptable)
-Deja de tocar los cojones/ las bolas/ los webs/ las balls (pronunciación inglesa)
..... Espero que sean suficientes, y te hagan saber lo curiosisisisisísimo que puede llegar a ser el español de la calle XDDD 

Take care
Pido perdon si alguien se ha sentido ofendido por mis expresiones


----------



## Brenduchis

Yo lo traduciría como ya bien dijeron, que sería de forma literal:_ consíguete una vida_ o también lo traduciría más como *¡Piérdete! *(de mi vista).. porque en inglés literalmente sería lose yourself y eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## elirlandes

Se emplea exactamente como "¡Déjate ya de rollo!" (en Andalucía)


----------



## Thank you

Just to add a slight variation of the same expression (or a related one), sometimes my sisters and I use it in jest.  For example, if one of us is singing an out-of-date song in the kitchen or acting like a geek or a nerd, sometimes we might say: "Oh, my gosh...you need a life."  "I don't have a life" implies that you're somewhat out of step with things, don't get out much, or spend a lot of time doing a hobby or working, etc.  You can soften the imperative "Get a life," if you are just laughing with the other person (and both are smiling).  It doesn't have to be a complete insult, and it would be very rude to say to a stranger.  Sometimes it's used in a joking sort of way where no harm is intended...almost in self-mockery.


----------



## alex_vkcr

Si quieres lo mas parecido que se me ha ocurrido es:
Para después de cantar usa: necesito vida social, no tengo vida social. En caja perfectamente con tu descripción aunque Get a life podria tener todos los significados anteriormente mencionados, en especial Cómprate un amigo


----------



## Thank you

Así es, Alex.  Me parece que entiende perfectamente el matiz que intentaba explicar.  En realidad, aquí donde vivo yo, it is in this context that we use the expression most often.  Some of the translations are very strong.  If someone were trying to insult someone that disrespectfully, saying "Get a life" would be so mild that the other person would probably laugh.  Although some of the posted translations are excellent, and "Get a life" can be a very rude, unkind expression to hurt someone or brush them off, it is not in any way crass or comparable to profanity.


----------



## not me

En mi barrio, dicen: "Búscate la vida".


----------



## galesa

Aqui dicen "Búscate una vida"


----------



## borgonyon

alex_vkcr said:


> Mira, si es para Madrid por ejemplo, hay unas cuantas frses muy curiosas tales como:
> -Cémprate un amigo
> -¿Tengo monos en la cara? (No significa exactamente lo mismo pero si alguien te molesta mirando fijamente puedes decirselo)
> -Cómprate un bosque y piérdete
> -Que te peten/follen
> -Vete a tomar por culo
> -Vete a chuparla
> -Que te folle un pez( se puede añadir pez espada )(algo pasada de moda pero aceptable)
> -Deja de tocar los cojones/ las bolas/ los webs/ las balls (pronunciación inglesa)
> ..... Espero que sean suficientes, y te hagan saber lo curiosisisisisísimo que puede llegar a ser el español de la calle XDDD
> 
> Take care
> Pido perdon si alguien se ha sentido ofendido por mis expresiones


Muy curiosas las expresiones, nunca se me hubiera ocurrido ese tipo de equivalentes a *get a life.* Sobre todo porque todas parecen tener connotación sexual. La expresión de danielfranco, *no mames*, en México, mayormente, no tiene connotación sexual sino se refiere a que la persona es demasiado infantil.

Gracias por pedir perdón si tu contribución ofende a alguien.


----------



## SydLexia

Depende mucho del contexto pero hay que reconocer que decir a una persona que su vida es una mierda y carece completamente se sentido es ya bastante fuerte.

syd


----------

